# Eiswolf 120 gpx für strix 1080 ti



## Morice02 (29. September 2017)

*Eiswolf 120 gpx für strix 1080 ti*

Guten tag, 

Kommt auch ein kühler für die strix 1080 ti? Da die ja ne andere platine hat passt die normale nicht. 

Danke


----------



## Morice02 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eiswolf 120 gpx für strix 1080 ti*

Für die strix 1080 ti  passt der kühler,
Mit der Bezeichnung GPX-N 1080-M20

Haben Sie wohl neu reinbekommen.


----------

